# The Adventures of a wild-spirited Netherland Dwarf!



## alexanderdanje (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi!

Hope I can post a youtube link here. Here's a series of videos of our Black & white Netherland Dwarf:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPmMyO8LkdI&list=PL7CjuKU55IlPKFtFpQySL0A-98MRffj7d[/ame]

The movies are edited in Sony Vegas Pro 12.

If there's an interest I have a bunch of cool pictures of her taken with a Canon 600D.

inkbouce:


----------



## Azerane (Aug 2, 2014)

Such a cute video


----------



## alexanderdanje (Aug 3, 2014)

Azerane said:


> Such a cute video



Thank you


----------



## alexanderdanje (Aug 3, 2014)

:happybunny: Because she'll make you offers you can't refuse.


----------



## MILU (Aug 15, 2014)

Really cute!!!!! :love:


----------



## scotty (Aug 15, 2014)

Adorable :love:


----------



## alexanderdanje (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you!

Might as well post another clip:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgVO2dH_NUs&list=PL7CjuKU55IlPKFtFpQySL0A-98MRffj7d[/ame]


I got her cloned...

:brownbunny


----------



## alexanderdanje (Aug 25, 2014)

Here she says a few words:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4FwQtBmYhc&list=PL7CjuKU55IlPKFtFpQySL0A-98MRffj7d[/ame]


----------



## pani (Aug 25, 2014)

She has a very low voice! 

:laugh:


----------



## alexanderdanje (Aug 25, 2014)

pani said:


> She has a very low voice!
> 
> :laugh:



Appearances may decieve :bunny17:


----------



## alexanderdanje (Sep 27, 2014)

"I own this place!", says bunny:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJSeOvx2KJ8&feature=youtu.be[/ame]



:vacuum:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

alexanderdanje said:


> Here she says a few words:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4FwQtBmYhc&list=PL7CjuKU55IlPKFtFpQySL0A-98MRffj7d




Laughed me bloody arse off!!!! But she has a dirty little mouth!!! Still cute!!!!!!


----------



## alexanderdanje (Oct 21, 2014)

Who could ever resist this adoreable little thing. Here she dives into a glass of smoothie! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYz1wDhLWcw[/ame]


----------



## alexanderdanje (Oct 22, 2014)

She has so many different expressions and facial appearances. Here's her epic stare down. It carries a simple question of 
- What the f**k is going on!?​


----------

